# HOLD feature in reverse



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Just curious of what you think about this somewhat unforeseen effect of the new HOLD feature while in reverse. I was reading on the software updates thread that, like me, many of us were taken a bit by surprise by how this "feels". Do you think this is something you can adjust to, or would you prefer to get an option to disable it only in reverse?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Going with "off for reverse" vote for now. I might eventually have to change my vote to "a bit tricky at first..." because I'm still trying it out, but I do feel I'd prefer how it used to be when I rolled out of my garage. A little accelerator press and the momentum carrying me out to the street. 

There's just a little more going on with having to check all my blind spots, pivoting left and right (I don't rely 100% on the backup camera and mirrors) while maintaining a constant steady pressure on the pedal. Nothing major really, but... I mean, twist left and right in a chair and hold your foot in one steady position? It's easy-ish... but not learned yet I guess.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If it didn't work the same way both forward and reverse, I would be complaining to Tesla.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm afraid that having it off for reverse after we're used to it being on for forward will cause someone to roll into something.

Give it some time until you get used to it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd say I 'love it', but have had no issues from the first use either. so I picked the 2nd option.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I had Creep off prior to update so was used to feathering the pedal for stopping and then touching the brake. So the new Hold feature just stops for me.

i love the new Hold feature and was used to it after the first drive. I back out of my garage, through a double gated fence and down a long driveway to get to my street. Smooth as silk already.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

As my driveway is 100' long and declines as I back out. If I could turn off hold in reverse, I would use it. Tried for 3 days and had to go back to Roll.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Backing out of the driveway, I hated it/was confused by it the first time and went right back to Roll. It reminded me of when I picked up my car, trying to get used to regenerative braking, which tripped me out. So, I tried again, and after enjoying Hold in Drive, I tried again in Reverse and think I can get the hang of it.

It would be nice to have separate Creep/Roll/Hold options for Drive and Reverse, though.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

After reading some posts on here, I was ready to be really uncomfortable with it. I too have a downward sloping driveway with a fair bit of foot traffic at bottom so need to be careful and do a lot of checking. 

Perhaps my expectations were set low — since they were clearly exceeded. Worked great! Easy to come to a nice stop before sidewalk, then as reverse into street, come to nice stop as move to drive and get moving.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

When I first got the update with the new Hold activated, I hated it till I started getting a feel for it while driving. The only time I don't like it is when I pull into my garage where the creep allowed me to gently approach the right distance from the wall (approx 12") and yet have clearance (3") for the garage door in the back (I moved into a townhouse with a very tight garage unlike my previous garage in my house.) It feels very scary to have to press the accelerator to inch towards the wall. I would prefer to switch between the settings without having to put it in park first.


----------



## felzano3 (Oct 27, 2018)

one option, clone your profile and name it Backup. Change the setting to roll and save profile Backup. when backing up, use profile Backup. When ready to move forward, switch to your regular profile.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I find it very intuitive, easy to use, and I like it! After just a few uses, it was second nature and I prefer it to roll.



kataleen said:


> Just curious of what you think about this somewhat unforeseen effect of the new HOLD feature while in reverse.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Was a bit jerky at first - but I back into the garage...so the backing up only happens after I've just had a drive and am reminded/used to the behaviour. Driving forward out of the garage the first time was jerky


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I didn't even notice it in reverse, TBH


----------

